# MotorUnion...August 19th Autobahn CC 150.00 All Day Track Tickets



## Dinosaur (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone else hear about this? Fluid MotorUnion is having a track day at The Autobahn Country Club in Joliet, IL on August 19th. Track tickets are $150.00 and include 7 twenty minute sessions. There's also going to be a Ms. MotorUnion contest with a $250.00 prize:woowoo:

I've never been to The Autobahn, but I was hoping to see some other Nissans out there with me. You can get your tickets at the link below:

A Day at the Track - Fluid MotorUnion


----------

